# Clemens Non Papa, Jacob (c.1510/5-1555/6) = Jacob Clement



## science

Clemens non Papa was a Renaissance composer, one of the great Franco-Flemish composers (a contemporary of Gombert).

Among the popular recordings of his works:

View attachment 43578
View attachment 43579


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a cd of Jacob Clemens by Paul van Nevel ensemble huelgas, it pretty mutch is best work so far, you get chanson in french and flemish you get religious stuff, one of the key composer in the franco-flemish familly if you will.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to a cd of Jacob Clemens by Paul van Nevel ensemble huelgas, it pretty mutch is best work so far, you get chanson in french and flemish you get religious stuff, one of the key composer in the franco-flemish familly if you will.


Clemens non papa ---Clemens not the pope


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Clemens non papa ---Clemens not the pope


Exactly so... as opposed to "Clement the Orphan"


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Clemens non papa ---Clemens not the pope


The pope has other "troubles" :devil:


----------

